# Misha Mengelberg 1935-2017



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misha_Mengelberg
Dutch musician Mengelberg dies on March 3th


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't read Dutch. But I remember him from Eric Dolphy's Last Date album. RIP


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

starthrower said:


> I can't read Dutch. But I remember him from Eric Dolphy's Last Date album. RIP


Is there no English in the translation column?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I didn't see that. Thanks! 81 years old. Pretty good for a jazz musician!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Misha Mengelberg was very important to Dutch free jazz and improvisational music and a very original and intelligent artist. 
RIP.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm a huge Steve Lacy fan. He died much too young.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Here's a link to an In Memoriam in English on the website of the BIM-house of which he was a cofounder.

http://http://bimhuis.com/news/rip-misha-mengelberg


----------

